
Show HN: I've compiled a list of books on cryptocurrencies - vhpoet
https://www.readthistwice.com/lists/best-cryptocurrency-books?s=hn
======
vhpoet
Please let me know if I'm missing an important book.

The list has the top rated books first.

American Kingpin by Nick Bilton

The Sovereign Individual by James Dale Davidson

The Age of Surveillance Capitalism by Shoshana Zuboff

Mastering Ethereum by Andreas M. Antonopoulos

The Creature from Jekyll Island by G. Edward Griffin

Mastering Bitcoin by Andreas M. Antonopoulos

The Bitcoin Standard by Saifedean Ammous

Digital Gold by Nathaniel Popper

The Internet of Money by Andreas M. Antonopoulos

Creating the Twentieth Century by Vaclav Smil

Applied Cryptography by Bruce Schneier

Blockchain Bubble or Revolution by Neel Mehta

Technological Revolutions and Financial Capital by Carlota Perez

Bitcoin and Cryptocurrency Technologies by Arvind Narayanan

Bitcoin Billionaires by Ben Mezrich

Inventing Bitcoin by Yan Pritzker

The Little Bitcoin Book by Bitcoin Collective

Serious Cryptography by Jean-Philippe Aumasson

An Altcoin Trader's Handbook by Nik Patel

Programming Bitcoin by Jimmy Song

The Price of Tomorrow by Jeff Booth

Bitcoin by Knut Svanholm

Bitcoin & Black America by Isaiah Jackson

The Basics of Bitcoins and Blockchains by Antony Lewis

Mastering Monero by SerHack

Grokking Bitcoin by Kalle Rosenbaum

Why Buy Bitcoin by Andy Edstrom

The Book of Satoshi by Phil Champagne

This Book Will Save You Time by Misir Mahmudov

Bitcoin by Knut Svanholm

Cryptocurrency Investing For Dummies by Kiana Danial

The Dreams of Reason by Heinz R. Pagels

21 Lessons by Gigi

Bitcoin Clarity by Kiara Bickers

Rethinking Money by Bernard Lietaer

From Bitcoin to Burning Man and Beyond by John H. Clippinger

The Bitcoin Revolution by Dominick Barbato

How Money Got Free by Brian Patrick Eha

Handbook of Digital Currency by David LEE Kuo Chuen

Blockchain Technology Explained by Alan T. Norman

Cryptoassets by Chris Burniske

Attack of the 50 Foot Blockchain by David Gerard

Blockchain Basics by Daniel Drescher

Code by Lawrence Lessig

Blockchain and the Law by Primavera De Filippi

Blockchain by Mark Gates

Bitcoin by Dominic Frisby

The Starfish and the Spider by Ori Brafman

The Age of Cryptocurrency by Paul Vigna

The Heretic's Guide to Global Finance by Brett Scott

Bitcoin For Dummies by Prypto

The Truth Machine by Paul Vigna

Blockchain Revolution by Don Tapscott

Digital Cash by Finn Brunton

Blockchain by Melanie Swan

Introducing Ethereum and Solidity by Chris Dannen

Building Blockchain Projects by Narayan Prusty

Investing in Ethereum by Oscar Flynt

Bitcoin and Blockchain Security by Ghassan Karame

